# Zurück von Langeland



## MFGI (1. April 2003)

Wie versprochen ein kleiner Urlaubsbericht von Langeland:

14 Tage intensiven Meerforellenangelns liegen hinter mir.
Traumhaftes Wetter, launige und schwierige Fische waren bezeichnend für diesen Urlaub.
Der Urlaubsbericht  sollte nicht gelesen werden, wenn Abneigungen gegen Alkohol bestehen.
Für Weißenhausverwöhnte mag dieser Bericht langweilig sein, es waren einfach „nur“ normale bis gute Verhältnisse.

Tag 1
Nachdem der Wecker mich um 05.30 Uhr aus meinen Träumen holte,
kaum getrödelt wurde, saß ich um 06.45 Uhr im Auto.
Am Haus gegen 13.15 Uhr angekommen, die Ernüchterung: die Besitzer waren noch im Haus und werkelten rum. Na gut, beschweren kann man sich nicht, da ohnehin um 15.00 Uhr das Haus bezogen werden kann.
Bis 14.30 Uhr gewartet, dann endlich ins Haus.
Schnell ein kleiner Snack, 2 Begrüßungslongdrinks genommen, Angelgeraffel gepackt und ab ans Wasser.
Um 17.00 Uhr im Wasser am Strand bei Traneker.
300 m gefischt und nur Kraut. Sch*** und Abmarsch.
Richtung Parkplatz noch 3 Würfe gemacht, das Kraut war weg und langsam wieder zurückgefischt.
Gegen 18.00 Uhr eine Rückenflosse vor mir, kurz überpendelt und 3 Forellen folgen.
Eine attackiert kurz den Blinker und das war`s. Alle Fische waren 40-42 cm und ich war deshalb nicht
sonderlich böse.
Gegen 19.30 Uhr am Haus, Bett gemacht, Grill an und den Herrenabend (ist bei uns Tradition: am 1. Tag Grillen und Cola-Bac bis zum Abwinken) eingeläutet.

Tag 2
Die letzten Stunden des Vortags gesucht (natürlich nicht gefunden) und den Vormittag vertrödelt.
Gegen 11.15 Uhr bei Asø aufgelaufen und 1,5 h gefischt. Mit dem auflandigen Wind kam viel Kraut: ohne bisherigen Kontakt - Platzwechsel!
Gegen 13.00 Uhr in Snøde angekommen, die Feststellung, daß mein Lieblingsbereich mit 4 Dänen besetzt ist. 
Am Riff konnte ich noch eine 56 er begutachten , die gerade gefangen worden ist.
Nach 20 min der 1. Kontakt: ein Fisch läuft hinterher und packt 3 m von mir entfernt zu, 2 x an der Oberfläche
geschlagen und weg (war kein großer Verlust, weil der Fisch um die 45 war).
Nach einer Stunde wieder ein Nachläufer.
Der Fisch attackiert den Blinker und hakt sich im Bauch.
Nachdem ich den Fisch vorsichtig mit der Hand genommen habe, die Wunde begutachtet habe, der Entschluß:
Fisch wird abgeschlagen (war um die 45 cm).
Anschließend folgen 3 Forellen dem Blinker mit einer halbherzigen Attacke.
Weitere 5 min später nimmt ein besserer Fisch (50-55 cm) in 15m Entfernung den Blinker, springt und verabschiedet sich.
17.00 Uhr Abmarsch, um Eintracht Braunschweig im DSF zu sehen.
Zufrieden mit dem Tag, erfolgt der Ausklang bei einigen Bierchen und Sauerfleisch mit Bratkartoffeln.

Tag 3
Strahlender Sonnenschein und NW-Winde lassen mich wieder bei Snøde auflaufen.
7 h die Bucht rauf und runter gefischt: keinen Kontakt.
Gegen 16.00 beobachtete ich einige Angler vom Riff bis zum Eingang der Bucht beim Landen von Fischen.
Ein Grönlanderschwarm ist vorbeigezogen und 4-5 Fische um die 40 cm werden gnadenlos abgeschlachtet.
Bei mir die Erkenntnis: Sch*** : Fleisch für Grünkohl vergessen aufzutauen.

Tag 4
Endlich mal wieder zeitig den Hintern aus dem Bett bekommen und gen Norden gebrummt (Hov Fyr).
Um 09.00 im Wasser, gegen 10 Uhr  einen Fisch um die 45 cm gefangen, anschließend bis 12.00 Uhr Ruhe.
Gegen 12.00 Uhr einen Fisch um die 50 verloren und um 12.15 eine 51 er liebevoll mit der Hand genommen.
Nach harter Arbeit (habe 4 x 1 km nach Süden und zurückgefischt), bei Betrachtung der stark von der Sonne verbrannten Nase und der Vorbereitung des Abendbrots (Grünkohl mit Kasseler) der Entschluß: Feierabend.
Leider blockiert ein großer Kran die Ausfahrt vom Parkplatz und ich fische notgedrungen bis 17.30 Uhr weiter.
Gedanklich nicht mehr bei der Sache, erfolgt gegen 17:25 Uhr ein Anfasser und 2 sec später wird ein Fisch gehakt.
Ein Sprung und Tschüß (war um die 50 cm).
Anschließend noch einen Zupfer und ab zum Haus.
Nach göttlichem Mahl, etlichen Pils, dann der Blick in den Spiegel: total von der Sonne verbranntes Gesicht (ich behalte mir vor, mich als Leuchtturm zu bewerben).   

Tag 5 
Die kleinen Sünden des Vorabends auskuriert und gegen 11.00 Uhr am Wasser bei Traneker.
2 Fliegenfischer verlassen gerade, ohne einen Kontakt gehabt zu haben, den Platz.
3 weitere Angler drehten bisher auch eine Nullrunde.
30 min gefischt, sehe ich links neben mir in 50 m Entfernung Fische buckeln.
3 Würfe seitlich: nichts.
Vorsichtig an Land den Fischen genähert und angeworfen.
6-7 Fische (50-60 cm) laufen hinterher und eine packt 2 m vom Ufer entfernt zu und ist nach 3 sec gestrandet.
Der nächste Wurf das gleiche Spiel: ein Fisch von gut 50 cm nimmt den Blinker kurz vor meinen Füßen und ist nach 5 sec auch gestrandet.
Die Fische buckeln weiter in  8 m Entfernung und ich beschließe aufgrund des fehlenden Reizes die Fische nicht weiter zu beangeln.
Nach knapp einer Stunde Pause fing ich noch einmal 2 Fische um die 50 und vergeigte 2.
Vernünftigerweise habe ich aufgehört und bin zurück zum Haus.
Nach einem kleinen Snack, 2 Freudenlongdrings Abfahrt nach Norden (Hov Fyr).
2 Fliegenfischer stehen im Wasser (die beiden, die zuvor bei Traneker waren).
50 m rechts davon ins Wasser und nach 5 min einen Nachläufer.
Kurz danach eine kleine von ca. 45 cm bekommen und eine von ca. 50 cm im obligatorischen Sprung verloren.
Nach 1,5 h noch ein Nachläufer und das war`s für heute.

Tag 6
Ein enttäuschender Tag!
Gegen 10.00 Uhr bei Traneker gewesen.
Ein Blick auf das Wasser: hohe Dünung aber anscheinend kein Kraut.
Beim Ankleiden die Feststellung: Thermosocken vergessen!
Egal, ab ins Wasser und nach Norden gefischt.
Ich sehe einen buckelnden Fisch vor mir, gezielt angeworfen, nichts.
Das Kreuz sah nicht schlecht aus.
Mit abgestorbenen Füßen, verlasse ich den Platz gegen 13.00 Uhr.
Das Kraut begann zu treiben und die Dünung war mittlerweile 80 cm hoch.
Schnell die Socken geholt und zum Riff nach Strandby.
Viel Kraut und extrem viel Wasser veranlassen mich nach einer Stunde, 1,5 km weiter nördlich zu fischen.
Hier treibt weniger Kraut. Bis 18.00 Uhr keinen Kontakt und ab Richtung Ferienhaus.
Nach gutem Essen (Schweinefilet mit Beilagen), etlichen Bierchen und Studium der Wettervorhersage
(Wind SO Stärke 5, Temperaturen um 3 Grad) der Entschluß morgen im Süden zu fischen.
Meine vielen bisherigen Scheißtage im Süden Langelands lassen mich den Bereich hassen.

Tag 7
Wieder ein Sch***tag im Süden.
Es ist saukalt, starker östlicher Wind und Niedrigwasser.
Wie bisher immer die obligatorische Nullrunde bei Vesteregn.
Nach 3 h wieder auf Richtung Norden.
4 h in der Paergardbucht bleiben auch ohne Kontakt.
Von 3 Anglern höre ich, daß gestern bei der Schleuse bei Vesteregn ca. 40 Fische gefangen worden sind.
Ich war einen Tag zu spät da, Pech gehabt.
Aber wäre es überhaupt interessant gewesen, wenn das ganze Put&Take-Konturen annimmt? 

Tag 8 
Heute kommt Verstärkung.
Gegen 10.00 Uhr trifft Knut ein.
Ein schneller Longdrink, gefrühstückt und gegen 11.00 Uhr ab nach Snøde.
Dort erwartet uns ein frischer SO-Wind und Temperaturen um 4 Grad.
3 h ohne Kontakt und Abflug Richtung Asø.
Wenig Wasser und relativ viel Kraut.
Eine Miniaturforelle läuft trotz einiger Krautfäden am Blinker hinterher.
Demotiviert durch das Kraut beschließen wir den Herrenabend Part II früher beginnen
zu lassen.
Als Entree noch den Rest des hausgemachten Zwiebelkuchen des Vortags, den Grill an und ab in das Bacardi-Paradies. 

Tag 9
Waren gegen 10.00 Uhr bei Traneker und bis 16.00 Uhr gab es bis auf Kraut keinen Kontakt.
Das Kraut wurde weniger und lag letztendlich am Ufer.
Gegen 16.00 Uhr drehte schlagartig die Strömung, das Wasser stieg und das Kraut machte das Angeln unmöglich.
Ein letzter Wurf und dann sollte es Richtung Ferienhaus gehen.
Plötzlich jagen im Kraut 5 Forellen vor mir.
Ein gezieltes Ansprechen bleibt aufgrund des Krauts erfolglos.
Überall sind auf einmal in 30-100 m Entfernung Fische am Jagen!
Das Angeln mit dem Blinker ist aufgrund von 2 parallelen Krautteppichen nicht mehr 
möglich.
Auf Spiru und Fliege (Polarmagnus) kann ich in 50-60 m Entfernung 2 kleine Forellen (ca. 38 und ca. 42 cm) haken und landen.
Einen 3. Biss verpenne ich. Um 17.00 Uhr ist der Spuk vorbei.
Nach Spaghetti Bolognese und mehreren Bierchen und einigen kleinen Verdauern wird der Schlachtplan für den Folgetag festgelegt: Tasinge wird es morgen sein.

Tag 10
Um 09.00 Uhr bei Waldemars Slot begonnen, von 11.00 bis 18.00 Uhr Stenodden weitergefischt:
absolut tot!

Tag 11
Entgegen der sonstigen Urlaubsgewohnheiten erfolgt heute der Dämmerungsangriff.
Die einzige frostfreie Nacht läßt uns um 05.30 Uhr bei Traneker im Wasser stehen.
Während der Hinfahrt gab es noch eine Schrecksekunde: Trotz vieler Ausweichmöglichkeiten
mußte ein Fasan unbedingt die Windschutzscheibe küssen.
Die Windschutzscheibe hielt stand, dem Fasan dürfte es nicht mehr so gut gehen.
Die ersten Würfe mit Blinker brachten einen Zupfer, obwohl überall Fische stiegen und sprangen.
Auch Spiru und Fliege brachten nicht einen Zupfer: Frust pur.
Gegen 09.00 Abbruch, Frühstück, eine schöpferische Pause, einen Wachmacher genommen
und mit Fliegenrute bewaffnet gegen 12.30 Uhr wieder am Wasser am gleichen Platz.
Wenig Wasser, strahlender Sonnenschein und Ententeich ließen uns vermuten, daß die Fische weg sind.
Pustekuchen! Immer wieder zeigten sich Fische an der Oberfläche, teilweise in 6-10 m Entfernung.
Knut hatte 3 Anfasser mit der Fliegenrute und eine kleine gehakt, die sich kurz vor der Landung
verabschiedete.
Ich habe nach wie vor keinen Zupfer, obwohl auch ich mitten im Fisch stehe.
Die Fische wollen einfach nicht.
Selbst bei Knut laufen 4 Fische der Fliege hinterher ohne zuzupacken.
Ich wechsele alle 20 min die Ruten von Blinker auf Sbiru und die Fliegenrute.
Ich habe mittlerweile die 7. Fliege probiert: nichts!
50 cm neben mir steht ein Schwarm mit ca. 1.000 kleinen Sandaalen, da erdreistet sich tatsächlich eine 
Forelle in den Schwarm neben mir zu stoßen.
Mit einer Fußabwehr kann ich den Räuber zum Schutz der Tobis abwehren.
Auch ein 2. Versuch der Forelle kann mit dem Watschuh erfolgreich abgewehrt werden.
In 4 m Entfernung stehenden 4 Forellen, die Fliege durchgezogen und ein zaghafter Zupfer, mehr nicht.
Ein weiterer Zupfer auf Fliege und ein Nachläufer auf  Blech sind die einzige Ausbeute.
Völlig verzweifelt und reichlich frustriert geben wir gegen 19.00 Uhr auf.

Tag 12
Der Nachtfrost und der steife NO-Wind lassen uns erst gegen 09.30 Uhr am Wasser sein.
Aufgrund der vielen Fische vom Vortag waren wir wieder bei Traneker.
Wir sehen 2 steigende Fische.
Aufgrund der frischen NO-Brise der erste Versuch mit dem Blinker.
Gegen 10.00 Uhr habe ich den ersten Anfasser und eine kleine Forelle läuft hinterher.
Ein paar Minuten später fange ich eine Babyforelle von knapp 40 cm.
Die Fische waren nicht mehr da.
Der nachlassende Wind ermutigte uns, zur Fliegenrute zu greifen.
Gegen 14.00 Uhr denke ich mit der Fliegenrute einen Hänger zu haben, Rute hoch und auf einmal Bewegung. Das ist sie, meine erste Forelle mit der Fliegenrute.
Obwohl der Fisch nicht besonders groß ist, macht er mit mir was er will.
Dann habe ich sie in der Hand: ca. 43-44 cm Silber mit der Fliegenrute. Einfach nur geil.
Obwohl sie meiner Garnelenimitation ein Auge abgebissen hat, darf sie wieder schwimmen.
Nach 2 h sehe ich einen Schwall in 13 m Entfernung, die Fliege ist noch 3 m von mir weg, also hoch und hin.
Beim Hochnehmen der Rute hängt plötzlich Silber am Haken. 2 Sprünge und weg ist sie.
Kein großer Verlust, der Fisch war um die 45 cm.
Einen weiteren Biß verschlafe ich noch.
Mittlerweile wandern wieder Krautteppiche auf die Küste zu.
Mittendrin wieder jagende Fische.
Ein Zupfer auf  Sbiru und die Fischerei wird aufgrund des Krauts unmöglich. Abmarsch!
Bei hausgemachter Pizza und einigen Bierchen diskutieren wir noch ein wenig.
Die Nacht findet wohl gegen 03.30 Uhr nach Unmengen Cola-Bac ihr Ende.

Tag 13
Das böse Erwachen naht.
Reichlich unwohl aber ohne Kopfschmerz einen frischen Kaffee.
Knut geht es genauso mies, nach 2 Aspirin kommt sein Entschluß noch ein wenig in sich zu kehren.
Nachdem sich mir bei dann noch Migräne dazugesellt hat, erfolgt der Aufbruch erst gegen 13.30 Uhr gen
Norden.
In der Nordspitze null Wasser, Houborglund nur Kraut.
Bei Hov Fyr sind die Bedingungen einigermaßen. 
Wir fischen 3 h nur mit der Fliegenrute ohne jeden Kontakt.
Aufgrund körperlicher Schwächelei brechen wir ab.
Der Abend blieb übrigens alkoholfrei.

Tag 14 
Nachdem wir ein Riff bei Leibølle 3 h mit unseren Fliegenruten abgefischt haben, ein letzter 
Platzwechsel.
Obwohl das Los sich für die Paergardbucht entschieden hat, suchen wir nochmals Traneker auf.
Strahlender Sonnenschein und Niedrigwasser begeisterten uns nicht sonderlich.
Mein erster Wurf erfolgte lustlos vom Strand mit der Spinnrute.
Aufgrund des Kontrastes kann ich schon in 25-30 m einen Fisch folgen sehen.
In 10 m Entfernung dreht er ab, dreht wieder und nimmt beherzt den kupferfarbenen Møre-Silda.
Ca. 45 cm. Der geht heute mit.
Der nächste Wurf, das gleiche Spiel, nur dreht der folgende Fisch in 15 m Entfernung ab und verschwindet auf Nimmerwiedersehen.
Im Wasser stehend hätte man diesen Fisch nie bemerkt!
Knut hat aufgegeben und ich fische einen Bereich von 500 m mit Sbiru und Fliege ab,
weil ich in 30 m Entfernung 2 Fische an der Oberfläche gesehen habe.
Aus 500 m Entfernung kann ich beobachten, wie ein weiterer Angler vor Knut`s Nase fischt.
Plötzlich herrscht rege Betriebsamkeit bei dem Angler. Nach einigen Versuchen landet ein recht stattlicher Fisch
in seinem Kescher.
Wieder am Ausgangspunkt angelangt, kann ich den Fisch betrachten. Ein schöner
Fisch mit geschätzten  65 cm.
Das ist der beste Fisch, den ich in diesem Frühjahr auf Langeland in den 2 Wochen gesehen habe.
Nebenbei bemerkt herrschte heute richtig Leben im Wasser:
Tangläufer, kleine und große Sandaale, Borstenwürmer, Garnelen und Grundeln waren im Flachwasser aktiv.
Bis zum November, Langeland!!!!


----------



## südlicht (1. April 2003)

Toller Bericht und viele (wenn auch kleine) Fische! #r 
Da juckts in den Fingern :q 

Hast du auch Fotos gemacht?

Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## havkat (1. April 2003)

Prost...äääh...moin MFGI!  :q

Schöner Bericht das! 

Grönlanderinvasion vor Langeland!
Wie waren die Wassertemps? Soviel Nachläufer hab ich, die letzten Jahre zusammengenommen, nicht gehabt.
Wenn sie sogar auf Fliege kurzbeissen, war den Kleinen wahrscheinlich mächtig kalt.


----------



## Klausi (1. April 2003)

Toller Bericht.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. April 2003)

Schöner Bericht! Vielen Dank war spannend zu lesen. :m


----------



## MxkxFxsh (1. April 2003)

@ MFGI

Toller Bericht ! :m 
Ja so ist das mit Mutter Natur, sie kann einem viel geben aber auch nicht immer. #h


----------



## langelandsklaus (1. April 2003)

toller Bericht, als ob man selbst mitgeangelt hätte. &nbsp;#r&nbsp; vor Deiner Ausdauer beim Angeln &amp; Trinken :m

Hoffentlich hast Du Bilder gemacht

immer eine strafffffffe Sehne wünscht Euch

Klaus


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. April 2003)

Geiler Bericht MFGI......
selten einen so Langen gelesen .....
Ich hoffe, die Nachwirkungen haben sich jetzt auch gelegt :q 
Wie vor mir schon erwähnt : einige Bilder wären nicht schleht  
Und das mit DSF.... naja, der BTSV steigt eh ab..... lieber noch ein paar Stunden länger gefischt :m


----------



## Ace (1. April 2003)

feiner bericht #6


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (1. April 2003)

Hast du gut gemacht - so ist das nun mal.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Maddin (2. April 2003)

So viele Kontakte und Nachläufer würden mich schon glücklich stimmen Gut geschrieben!


----------



## snakehead (2. April 2003)

Hallo MFGI,

toller Bericht über einen wahrscheinlich noch geileren Urlaub!

Snakehead


----------



## MFGI (2. April 2003)

@all
Danke für die Blumen!
Was die Fotos anbelangt, muß ich Euch leider enttäuschen.
Ich habe ganze 2 Bilder geschossen und der Film ist gerade einmal halb voll.
Ich werde mir in baldiger Zukunft (event. schon morgen) die 
Jenoptik JD 5200 Z3 zulegen - gibt es z. Zt. bei MediaMarkt für 399 €.
Auch bin ich wieder in das bürgerliche und alkoholfreie Leben zurückgekehrt.
Im Urlaub darf ruhig mal ein wenig über die Stränge geschlagen werden, zumindest solange das Auto stehen bleibt.
Als kleine Erinnerung für das unsolide Leben plagt mich ein kleiner Gichtanfall in der rechten Hand. Strafe muß sein!
@Dorschdiggler
Auch wenn bei der Eintracht der Abstieg sehr nahe liegt, bleibt man trotzdem Fan.
@havkat
Die Wassertemperaturen lagen (von anderen Anglern gemessen) konstant zwischen 5 und 6 Grad.
Nur die Flachwasserbereiche waren in den frühen Morgenstunden
bedingt durch die Nachtfröste etwas ausgekühlt. 
Eigentlich kein Grund jegliche Nahrung zu verschmähen.
Vielleicht hängt das Beißverhalten doch mit dem derzeit recht hohen Salzgehalt zusammen, auffällig war auch die sehr starke
Strömung, die längsseits der Insel vorbeizog.
Ich habe ein ähnliches Verhalten schon erlebt, wenn die Fische auf bestimmte Nahrung (Tangläufer) fixiert waren.
Es kann aber an besonderen Umständen liegen, es gab Tage in der Vergangenheit, da waren launische Fische am Platz und mit sich ändernder Strömung oder Gezeiten erfolgten die Bisse.


----------

